# Lose Fat WITHOUT EXERCISE!!!



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 5, 2004)

Do the titles to these threads sound like "Spam" or infomercials?  Both, I think.

In the gene doping thread ("Build Muscle, Lose Fat...")  I mentioned a way of shedding fat that may be available to humans in the near future.

I read awhile back that with the administration of two peptides scientists were able to induce cell death in white fat cells.  Obese rats lost ten percent of their weight in a matter of weeks...without dietary modifications or increased exercise.   The article is below...the mouse picture might cause the same response you got with the Belgian Blue Bull in the gene doping article.

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?articleID=0007686A-F4AD-109B-B4AD83414B7F0000

More articles, same topic:

http://www.betterhumans.com/Errors/...Could_Treat_Obesity.Article.2004-05-11-1.aspx

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994974

*Here is an article on a form of gene therapy that turns white fat cells into brown fat cells...the later burn fat, instead of storing it:*

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994660


The appeal of "cell death" in this case is that the total number of fat cells is reduced.  The cells don't merely shrink and release their fat...they die.  We were all told in eight grade health class that the number of fat cells we had were set from childhood.  Perhaps not.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2004)

this will kick the crap out atkins....

honestly...i can see the tremendous benefits treatments like this will have for people...but there's are always a little warning bell that goes off in my head when i hear stuff like this...maybe it's just too many late-nite sci-fi movies...but it kinda creeps me out a bit...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 6, 2004)

It probably won't cause anything "sci-fi" like to happen to people...though if they err, I suppose it might kill someone.  Or not.  We'll see.

As scientists get better and better at molecular science and genetics they seem increasingly able to predict what a specific combination of peptides/enzymes/genes/proteins can do to a person if administered in a certain way.  Perhaps by reducing it to a basic level they can literally tailor a person's phsyique.

In this instance I keep thinking of those people who have become obese...some morbidly so...because of the increased calorie intake of our culture and the increase in the availability of cheap "food" (some don't call it that).  Even undeveloped countries are experiencing a  rash of obesity.  Starvation is no longer a given with poverty.

Those suffering from such a condition would benefit enormously from a treatment of this nature.  It would not, however, treat the underlying cause of the obesity...whatever that might be.  Some call it ill discipline or hedonism or gluttony or self medication in response to stress.  I think that the organism is wired to eat when food is available.  Its normal. Given that America's resources have outstripped our need, we get fat.  Walk into a Super Wal-Mart and look at the food, candy, and other caloric crap on the shelves.  Then look at the customers.  You'll feel better about yourself immediately, and become acutely aware of the problem we face.

The downside, aside from culturally driven cosmetic perceptions, are diabetes, joint problems, heart disease, cancer, and stroke.  Current estimates of the medical costs of obesity are in the billions.  Something like this could reverse it.

If safe, it could also be used as a cosmetic enhancement.  Liposuction would be a thing of the past.  Combined with the gene doping for muscle, we could find many people looking like amateur body builders...without the effort.

Perhaps next they'll find a natural and safe means of tanning.  They've allready found the stem cells that cause hair growth...baldness might be cured within a decade.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## bignick (Sep 6, 2004)

i understand the problems and the great benefits that come with these sorts of treatments...i have a weight problem myself...coming in at around 330 lbs...yeah...i'm quite tall so it's not morbidly obese...but still more weight than i should be carrying(by proportion at least)

i think it stems from the fact that martial arts try to instill a sense of discipline and you need to work so hard to progress...that just handing stuff to people seems wrong...

i'm not opposed...just a little creeped out by the "mad scientists"


----------



## Marginal (Sep 7, 2004)

Seems almost redundant to pair them up since the aforementioned myostatin blockers etc also discourage fat storage while promoting muscle growth at the same time. 

Reminds me, anyone else notice the news reports of the German baby that was born without the genes that produce myostatin? He was supposedly born with bulging calf muscles etc. He's up to age 4 with no apparent problems aside from having no anti growth factor working on his muscles...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 11, 2004)

If you understand the processes of catabolism/ anabolism and metabolic function , to think you can build muscle without excercise is straight out lazy, fanciful  and naeive.  Being skiny, is totally different to being toned and I'll skip the anorexia and go straight for the health and strength thx.

BL


----------

